# The Beautiful British Countryside (Pic Heavy!!)



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

That is so beautiful! Looks like you had a great time.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Amazing pictures!!! I love england, you have the most beautiful country!!!


----------



## Door (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks for the British pictures. They do capture "Britishness", dog and all!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Wow, beautiful shots! I love the pic of the dun tied up next to the bicycle! I wish I could ride my horse around town...


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Those are breathtaking photo's.....who is hiding behind the tree


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

[QUOTEwho is hiding behind the tree[/QUOTE] Its a new species.....human top half and dog bottom half!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

OMG I want to come live with you !! That is sooo beautiful. I love the "hiding" picture. Thanks for sharing your adventure, it looks like so much fun.


----------



## roxanness (May 29, 2009)

I went to school in England (Sibton Park in Folkstone, Kent) your beautiful pictures bring back memories of the magnificent countryside. I hadn't yet discovered Goldens when I was living there but now your pctures make me realize that a Golden is all that is missing from my childhood memories.


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Lovely photos elly  I haven't been to the new forest for a while, after seeing your photos I think we need to plan a long weekend there again. I bet Chester loved seeing all those new forest ponies and the deer are beautiful, what a sight! Chester looks very cool wearing his shades and it looks like he was lucky to indulge in some delicious ice cream, yummy


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Lovely photos Elly I haven't been to the New Forest for a few years but think I will have to try and make it on my list of places to visit this year, Chester looks a cool dude in his glasses.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Claire's Friend said:


> OMG I want to come live with you !! That is sooo beautiful. I love the "hiding" picture. Thanks for sharing your adventure, it looks like so much fun.


 Haha, come on over, you will love it! The New Forest is stunning, bliss for people and dogs a like


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I've only been gone for 1 day and I miss it so much already!! I love the beauty of the countryside and my dog walks are never going be the same again. :bawling:


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Loved england when we lived there, the building, looks like the one, that was on chicksands afb, in the 70's, when we were stationed there.


----------



## LovelyGold (Nov 4, 2010)

What a wonderfully beautiful place! Thank you for sharing photos of your fun and lovely holiday!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

magiclover said:


> I've only been gone for 1 day and I miss it so much already!! I love the beauty of the countryside and my dog walks are never going be the same again. :bawling:


Oh no!!! We are missing you already too! Come back soooon! x


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

goldensrbest said:


> Loved england when we lived there, the building, looks like the one, that was on chicksands afb, in the 70's, when we were stationed there.


The building is the hotel we stayed at in a place called Burley in The New Forest, our room, complete with old four poster bed looked out on to a field full of deer and stags, so lovely.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

looks like a great time was had by all 
lovely contryside too 
and nice weather 
what more can you ask for


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

brilliant pics and love the pub pic


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful pictures, looks so peaceful. Thank you for sharing your wonderful adventure with us.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Beautiful pictures. And, I bet it isn't hot there so you can actually enjoy walking long distances.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Gorgeous photos!! Wonderful composition!!! Each one really tells a story, so beautiful :


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I like the ice cream pic best!! Hope you had one too!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the gorgeous photos! I feel like I've been on a mini-vaca without leaving my couch


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Gorgeous pics<: 

I love the ice cream pic - what a spoiled golden! And I appreciated the horses too! It looks so picturesque and right out of a BBC show. So it really does look like that over there.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

lgnutah said:


> Beautiful pictures. And, I bet it isn't hot there so you can actually enjoy walking long distances.


Hot by our standards but not yours, it was beautiful and sunny but the forest gives wonderful shade and the streams offer relief to feet ,.we didnt do long walks as I have big spinal problems but its a favourite place for walkers and people walk many miles and love the scenery and tranquility the surroundings offer...meeting ponies, deer, donkies and cattle anywhere along the way


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> I like the ice cream pic best!! Hope you had one too!


We always share Lisa! I can never eat a whole one, I have a bit off the top and then Chester helps with the rest...hes so helpful!!!  Its our little ritual now,..he gets so excited when I buy an ice cream!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Megora said:


> Gorgeous pics<:
> So it really does look like that over there.


It really does...arent we lucky. If you look at other threads started by me if you click on my name you will see another break we took at Easter which took us through the countryside too on a narrow canal boat, it was also stunning. In fact we have just been on the canal today to relive some memories as its a beautiful sunny day again...I love it so much


----------



## Liv (Jun 27, 2011)

Fab pictures! I would love to know Chesters breeding as he looks so much like my Bailey! especially in the face. xx


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Liv said:


> Fab pictures! I would love to know Chesters breeding as he looks so much like my Bailey! especially in the face. xx


Thank you! I have messaged you re his lines


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

They are beautiful photos of the dog and the area. My brother lives there and have never visited. Must rectify that!!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Lovely pictures elly don't our dogs just love going on holidays


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

twinny41 said:


> They are beautiful photos of the dog and the area. My brother lives there and have never visited. Must rectify that!!


Thank you and my goodness, you must..if my brother lived there I would be a frequent visitor whether he wanted me or not!!! Haha!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

maggie1951 said:


> Lovely pictures elly don't our dogs just love going on holidays


Thank you and yes, and dont we just love going on holidays with our dogs!!! :smooch:


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

beautiful photo's Elly and Chester looks so handsome in his shades.

Did you eat at the Old Farmhouse restaurant and tea rooms in Burley at all? It's owned and run by my cousin and her husband who is the head chef too. We've not been for years but keep thinking we must go soon. As a child we always used to play at a place that had us all in fits of giggles with it's name...longslade bottom!! Doesn't seem quite so funny now we're all grown up.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Great pictures! Looks like it was an amazing trip! My grandparents live in Sussex and I just love going to visit them - nothing like the relaxed countryside to rejuvenate you!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Wimbles said:


> beautiful photo's Elly and Chester looks so handsome in his shades.
> 
> Did you eat at the Old Farmhouse restaurant and tea rooms in Burley at all? It's owned and run by my cousin and her husband who is the head chef too. We've not been for years but keep thinking we must go soon. As a child we always used to play at a place that had us all in fits of giggles with it's name...longslade bottom!! Doesn't seem quite so funny now we're all grown up.


No we didnt but I remember seeing it, wow, small world!!! Yes you must go soon, we will be taking our girls there as soon as I get over my operation! We loved it so much :smooch:


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

vcm5 said:


> Great pictures! Looks like it was an amazing trip! My grandparents live in Sussex and I just love going to visit them - nothing like the relaxed countryside to rejuvenate you!


Thanks, it was. Wow, which part of Sussex are they in!?! Are you/they english?!


----------



## WendyO (Feb 28, 2011)

Gorgeous pictures of both the countryside and your handsome boy! Some day (soon) I am going to travel to England - it's something I've always wanted to do. Thank you for sharing your photos.


----------

